# Smog/Pollution Mask...anyone?



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Is anyone here wearing, or thought about wearing, a smog/pollution mask?

Sometimes I stuck at a light near a delivery truck or a school bus and I find myself stuck in a black cloud of their exhaust as they accelerate when the light turns green. It got me thinking about all the toxic fumes around me.

I was looking at the Breathe Smog Mask.

Anyone wear one of these? Or any thoughts and comments would also be appreciated.


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

I don't know anything about them, but they look like they'd be brutal on hot days, which is when you'd likely need them most around here.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

meat tooth paste said:


> Is anyone here wearing, or thought about wearing, a smog/pollution mask?
> 
> Sometimes I stuck at a light near a delivery truck or a school bus and I find myself stuck in a black cloud of their exhaust as they accelerate when the light turns green. It got me thinking about all the toxic fumes around me.
> 
> ...


Unless they are actual respirators with cartridges (charcoal or other chemical media) that you would have to change out daily, they aren't going to do anything for the exhaust. A mechanical filter will take out large particulates (coal dust), but won't help much with general "polution". - TF


----------



## rriddle3 (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh, yeah, I want to get the Hannibal Lecter look . The public doesn't think we look strange enough on our bikes. These things probably block out the large things in the air, but I'd want some good, third party testing of their ability to keep out the minute particles. That's what goes deep into your lungs to get absorbed.


----------



## aztoaster (Dec 30, 2004)

I ride mtn, road, and commute in Phoenix, AZ...the pollution at times is nuts. So many suvs, large trucks, and construction crews putting up more housing to further contribute to the problem. Everytime I go for a ride it seems I'm chocking down a face full of carbon monoxide. I've been looking for a mask to wear and Im leaning toward the respro mask with carbon filter. The filter last a month of so: Here's a little writeup: http://www.singletrackworld.com/article.php?sid=248

The brown cloud of Phoenix:


----------



## diatribe (Jun 7, 2004)

meat tooth paste said:


> Is anyone here wearing, or thought about wearing, a smog/pollution mask?
> 
> Sometimes I stuck at a light near a delivery truck or a school bus and I find myself stuck in a black cloud of their exhaust as they accelerate when the light turns green. It got me thinking about all the toxic fumes around me.
> 
> ...


I'm wondering if they would help in the winter time. Seems like they may "warm" the air before you breathe it which would help with respiration.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Below is the product description of the Breathe Smog Mask:

This item is hard to find in the US - we have arranged to have it shipped directly from the manufacturer in Canada.

Breathe's smog mask protects you from the harmful effects of smog.

Ozone is the prime ingredient of smog. Combined with airborne particles and other pollutants, it reacts chemically in the presence of sunlight.

The Breathe mask was designed for active people who are particularly sensitive to smog because they tend to breathe faster and more deeply.

Made from hypo-allergenic neoprene, fastened at the back with strong Velcro and equipped with two (2) exhalation valves, our mask comes with one (1) replaceable carbon filter.

Athletes that cycle, in-line skate, commute, jog and exercise outdoors will benefit from wearing the Breathe mask.

The filters protect the user against the harmful effects of pollutants most commonly found in our cities, namely, hydrocarbons, nitrogen oxides, sulphur dioxide, lead oxide, exhaust fumes, building dust and pollen dust.

The one-way exhalation valves are designed to release unwanted heat, carbon dioxide and moisture and the perforations on either side allow the skin to breathe.

The mask can be adjusted by increasing or decreasing the tension using the Velcro pads at the back of the head.

Smog mask comes in a variety of colors and styles to suite your personal taste.

This product comes with a one (1) year warranty against manufacturer's defects provided through the manufacturer.

Which size is right for me?

Men and women of average height and weight will wear the medium-sized mask. Those who are above average height and weight will be more comfortable in a large.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm sorry, but a piddly little carbon filter ain't gonna do squat for filtering out pollution particles. Save your money-this thing is pure hooey. You'll do as well with a 10 cent paper mask from the local hardware store. H*ll, even a bandana will do what this does.

BTW, how much are these hucksters trying to fleece you for??


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Dave_Stohler said:


> ...H*ll, even a bandana will do what this does.


Great! I'd be keeping it real like my peeps back in Vietnam. Everyone rides around with a hanky around their faces because of all the old Vespas and cars putting around. They even sell fashionable mask too (see girl on scooter in the background w/ blue plaid mask). When you take it off, there is a "tanline" like distinction between the covered areas versus the areas exposed to the yuck.











> ...BTW, how much are these hucksters trying to fleece you for??


Nashbar is selling those for around $25 I think. I forget how much the replaceable filters cost.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh, brother! $25 for something that makes you look like a *nimrod*. Do they also sell a tinfoil cap, so that the satellites can't read your mind???

PT Barnum was right, and anybody who buys into this scam just proves it. LMAO!!!


----------

